# ESTA how long for it to arrive



## Kev (5 Apr 2011)

I applied on line on Thursday last for ESTA going on holiday this Thursday, it has not arrived as yet will it be in time for my holiday.  Does anyone know how long they normally take to arrive. 

Thanks

Kev


----------



## Mongola (5 Apr 2011)

I believe they did change a bit the way ESTA works (it is not free anymore) but back in Sept last year when we did ours for hols, well it was free but more importantly, we registered our details online and were given an immediate answer; approved. All we had to do was to print the approval paper straight away? Has this also changed or can you not just print it?


----------



## Time (5 Apr 2011)

Is the status pending? It can take 72 hours for an answer.


----------



## Kev (5 Apr 2011)

Mongola said:


> I believe they did change a bit the way ESTA works (it is not free anymore) but back in Sept last year when we did ours for hols, well it was free but more importantly, we registered our details online and were given an immediate answer; approved. All we had to do was to print the approval paper straight away? Has this also changed or can you not just print it?



Thanks for that, I looked at the printout and it says authoriation approved also, that means that it must be it.

Also can I used Euros in Florida will they be accepted in shops and outlets. Or do I have to change them into dollards, if I have to change them into dollard will I be able to change them in Flordia.  I have a debit visa and not sure if that will be accepted also.

Thanks


----------



## Time (5 Apr 2011)

Visa debit will work everywhere in the USA.

Euros will not work anywhere. If they did take them they would absolutely screw you on the exchnage rate. It is very difficult to change Euros in the USA. You would be best advised to change them here before you go or use an ATM.


----------



## Kev (5 Apr 2011)

Time said:


> Visa debit will work everywhere in the USA.
> 
> Euros will not work anywhere. If they did take them they would absolutely screw you on the exchnage rate. It is very difficult to change Euros in the USA. You would be best advised to change them here before you go or use an ATM.



Many thanks for the information Time.


----------



## rubyred (5 Apr 2011)

*...*

hi just to make you aware with the new system you have to pay the 15 dollars before you get an answer if it has been approved or not you can only pay with visa or mastercard get it sorted asap because it has to be preapproved 72 hours before accessing america or they can refuse you


----------



## Time (5 Apr 2011)

He has been approved so this is not applicable to the OP.


----------



## rubyred (5 Apr 2011)

time your not approved untill you pay the fee try it yourself on website


----------



## so-crates (5 Apr 2011)

rubyred said:


> time your not approved untill you pay the fee try it yourself on website


 


Kev said:


> Thanks for that, *I looked at the printout and it says authoriation approved* also, that means that it must be it.


 I think this is what Time is referring to - by the looks of this he has completed the application including payment.


----------



## Kev (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks everyone, I have paid $14.00 when I made the application and it does says Authorisation Approved 

Also it goes on ot that my travel authorisation has been approved and I am authorised to travel to US Visa Waiver Porgram.  This does not gurantee adminssion to United State: a Customes and I Protection (CBP) officer at a port of entry will have the final say.

Will they let me in......


----------



## so-crates (5 Apr 2011)

Usually they do  Just don't expect them to smile! 

Usual sensible tips apply, be polite, queue patiently, don't argue with them, do as they ask, don't have a criminal record, don't wear an "Islamic Jihad is the bizness" t-shirt and for God's sake don't make any jokes about anything!


----------



## Mongola (7 Apr 2011)

Unless you are acting in the very bizarre manner and have a criminal past you have gone to extra lenght to hide (ie identity change!) you should be ok! They know how to make you sweat though, just by looking at you! Bon voyage!


----------



## theresa1 (22 Apr 2012)

Heading to the states in a few weeks but waiting on new passport and then i will fill out ESTA online. I dont have a printer connected to my P.C. Can I still use my P.C. to fill out my application online and then e-mail to a friend that has a printer to print out or can you actually create an account for ESTA that you can log back into to print out your Authorisation. Any help appreciated?


----------



## Time (22 Apr 2012)

You do not need to print out anything.


----------



## theresa1 (22 Apr 2012)

Time said:


> You do not need to print out anything.


 


- true but travel agents say it would be no harm just to carry a copy with you.


----------



## Time (22 Apr 2012)

Travel agents again. There is absolutely no need to have a copy. The information is in the CBP system and what is in their system counts. They will not be swayed by a printout.


----------



## theresa1 (22 Apr 2012)

[broken link removed] - AA claiming it's FREE - totally incorrect.


----------



## Time (22 Apr 2012)

The AA giving wrong information? Colour me shocked.


----------



## theresa1 (29 Apr 2012)

http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp - used this to create a PDF file and e-mail a relative to print me a copy.


----------



## Owen7 (1 May 2012)

I am travelling to the States on 15th May.

My route is: SNN-BOS-JAX (Jacksonville)

Then up next morning: JAX-NASHVILLE

Spending 3 nights there and then flying:

NASHVILLE-DAYTONA BEACH

I have put my friend's Daytona Beach address on my advance passanger information. Should this match with the address I put on my ESTA? Or should I put the hotel in JAX which is my first night stay?

Am I worrying over nothing or will they wonder why my final address is not my first staying address?


----------



## postman pat (1 May 2012)

Hi Time,
          Just to add my tuppence, When you apply online for the "ESTA",it comes up as approved on not approved,the US immigration etc have your details then and a person has not to do anymore,it is probably a good idea to have a print out of the approval but you do not have to have it.


 Pat


----------



## gipimann (1 May 2012)

Owen7,

I spent a couple of weeks in the US last year on a tour and stayed in 8 or 9 hotels during that time.   On my ESTA application, I entered the hotel where I spent the first night (that's what's asked for if I recall).   There was no problem or query regarding the rest of my accommodations (and I flew back from a different airport than the one I arrived in).   I did match the ESTA and advance passenger information though.


----------



## TarfHead (1 May 2012)

We had a holiday in Orlando in March/April. Before going over, all we had was the name of the company handling the rental of the house - we didn't get the address 'til we got to their office in Orlando.

On the ESTA, I put down the name of that company and there was no issue. We spent our holiday in Orlando, and not Gitmo  !


----------



## Time (1 May 2012)

There is no need to have printouts.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (1 May 2012)

Owen7 said:


> I am travelling to the States on 15th May.
> 
> My route is: SNN-BOS-JAX (Jacksonville)
> 
> ...




Put the hotel in JAX down  as that's where you're staying for your first night and that's what you're supposed to put down on the form.

I don't think you need to worry about putting the address in on the ESTA - they are optional fields on that application .. I don't think I ever filled mine in and have travelled there dozens of times since without problem just updating and putting my first night address on the API when travelling.


----------



## Owen7 (1 May 2012)

thanks for your replies.

i have already sent the api to aer lingus but i might ring them tomorrow and see can they change it to the address of my jax hotel.  maybe they haven't forwarded the information to the states yet


----------

